# Does this System Six have a removable sleeve (pic)?



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

This pic is from an '07 System Six frame in clear that equipped with Dura Ace 10 speed. Does anyone know if the picture shows a removable sleeve, or a permanent one?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

You should be able to knock it out. If its a BB30, it a BB30.

Starnut


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't know, but if it is the adapter [to make a BB30 useable with a standard BB] then it's supposed to be permanent once it's installed per Cdale.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

you use green surface loctite and press it in with a headset press. Its perm. in then sense that it does not need to be serviced but not in the sense that it can not be removed. I install and remove them all the time. They come with a removal tool.

Starnut


----------



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry to bump an old thread but I'm close to pulling the trigger on a 2007 system six 3 on closeout and had a question. 

It has an Ultegra crank on it at the shop, but would it be BB30 compatible? If I understand correctly the 2007s had adapter shells inside? According to Cannondale it should have a Carbon SI crank. 

I'd like to ask the LBS to swap the cranks for SI. Is there a way to tell just by looking at the outside?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, look and see how big the BB is. When your looking at a BB30 it's pretty obvious. You can see the sleeve, even when a crank is installed.


you'll be exchanging some $$$$ if you want the alloy SI and it's speced with Ultegra. Your better off with the Ultegra than the carbon SI.......... those things suck a big one. I'd get the bike as is and try to find a BB and crank on the 'bay (non SL of course) and knock the sleeve out later. Those carbon cranks _SuCk_!

Starnut


----------



## bjf (Mar 12, 2007)

My 07 came with the ultegra cranks. I removed the sleeve and put a bb30 bottom bracket in. The new ones are a 100 bucks with ceramic bearings at any shop. I actually am using the carbom cranks and only have 300 miles on them but I like them so far.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey starnut, I've heard a lot of grumbling about the carbon SI cranks, but being as you are a dealer and the local Cdale expert here on RBR, you claiming that they suck must hold some validity. I've put about 2K on a set [the newer design with the open spindle on the non drive side] and they seem great to me. Other than the recalled cranks, what is so bad about them?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Not stiff, don't shift well, rings neutral, axel will get warped after a few 1000km and cause an annoying click in the BB, and they are heavy. 



I have the same problems with FSA cranksets ............ shocker I know............ seeing as FSA makes this crank for cannondale. Further, the crank is dead. They are no longer making it as FSA has started making BB30 dedicated cranks. Maybe those will be better but............. I doubt it. 

It should be no surprise to you that the ultegra cranks are actually _stiffer_ than the DA and just about anything thing else made. They are just not superlight. There is no comparison with shifting.

Starnut


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> Not stiff, don't shift well, rings neutral, axel will get warped after a few 1000km and cause an annoying click in the BB, and they are heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes me feel better. I ordered a system 6 with a compact ultegra. Jet Black! I did upgrade to a set of Ksyrium SL rims. What I saved on the bike I put back into the rims.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Hi guys,

Does this BB have the same sleeve in it? is it a BB30 with the sleeve? 

What is the going rate for set of Hollowgram alu SI cranks, new or used? And are the alu one stiffer than the carbon ones?

cheers

Ralph


----------

